# Rottweiller needs a new home. I love my dog but its best he has a new home.



## Guest

Hi all im Sam my dog is called Ty (Tybabes) and he is looking for a new home with someone who's gonna love him as much or more if at all possible than i do. He is supposed to be a full rottweiller although a suspect he has lab in him or something with a bigger brain anyway but he's beautiful a real looker.
I saved this dog from a very young couple who were not looking after him properly, he was left in a kitchen all day and then shouted at for doing his business in the kitchen when he had nowhere else to go. Since then he has become my very best mate he is excellent with children of all ages even the new recruit of 6 months but sadly my time has become more limited and the dog is already suffering for it, as im working more and more hours trying to get ready for the new baby as mrs is pregnant again! Ty the rottweiler of 10 months is exceptionally well behaved but does need more exercise than he is currently getting and allthough its going to break all our hearts getting rid of him we really feel its going to be best for him in the long run. 
I have taught him to sit, paw,other paw, lie down, roll over, jump up, jump over, wait, catch, stay, get out, fetch and get behind me oh and of course cuddles, he is very intelligent and keen to please his owner he has so much love and affection to give and he learns anything very fast.He is brilliant off the lead in fact i would say better off than on the lead as his walks are always off the lead and he follows behind if told to. However he does ignore me a little bit when he see's another dog but spends probably 30 seconds saying hello waggling his tail and then comes immediatly when called. I got him when he was 4 months old knowing the 1st baby was coming i wanted them to grow up together but recently my mrs has found out she is pregnant again and so we will definetly have our hands full with 2 very young children and money will be tight so i will be doing more hours at work. Currently he is walked on errdig in wrexham, i take him there in the car which he has no problem with its a coupe and so he sits in the front if im alone or i tell him "get in the back" and he jumps straight over no problems, although he wont lie down in the car he is to eager to see where we are driving to. Since having him he's had flea treatment, been microchipped, all his needles and wormed, but i havent had his bits chopped off yet as i wanted to allow him to grow in full properly first. The vets in chirk have met him on 2 occassion's and are very pleased with his progress and say he is a healthy weight and has an excellent temperament. I really want him to have a good no sorry the very best home possible ideally on a farm or small holding/somewhere similar where he can have plenty of exercise, he lives indoors and think its best he always does he is after all a family dog not a working dog to be neglected outside, he enjoys people's company and has never showed anyone any sign's of any aggression at all even when he plays you can tell him to leave it and he will despite his growling while he plays you can still kiss him and cuddle him while he is pretending he's a big viscious dog which he clearly isnt he's the biggest softy you will ever come accross. I want someone to spend alot of time with him maybe retired or works outside would be ideal he's so loyal he will tag along like your shadow no hassle. If you know anyone looking for a family pet who has time for an attention seeking gorgeous rotty please ask them to give me a call and perhaps they can come and meet him take him for a walk with me i will show them how he is in my home with the baby and also his tricks and if they are interested i will obviously check their home out for tybabes. Sam 07791917924 for any questions.


----------



## astro

I can't help with rehoming, but just to say that if possible, you should get him neutered as he could fall into the wrong hands. Getting rescue backup would be a good idea as well.

I wish you the best of luck in your search for the right home. Ty sounds like a lovely, well-adjusted boy.


----------



## fluffosaur

If I was allowed to have a dog right now then I'd snap your hand off for him!
I'm sure he'll go to a very good home, he looks like a lovely dog.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

i would also suggest getting rescue back up and possibly getting him neutered, a lot of people will lie though their teeth to get what they want. 
A rottie in the wrong hands could be deadly, so i would be very careful with who your boy goes to.

you could contact these rottie specific rescues, some would take him and possibly put him in to a foster home and others would allow you to keep him in your home until a forever home is found for him.

here are some rottie rescues - don't be afraid to contact rottie rescues that are further a feild - i know that Fife rottweiler rescue in Scotland has rescued some rotties from England and Wales who were going to get destroyed when their 7 days were up in the pound.

Rottweiler Welfare Association
Mr C Colbourne (Secretary), Belvedere, Kent. Tel: 0208 310 4422
Email: [email protected]

ROTTWEILLER 
4 Paws Rottweiler Rescue: Bicester & Worcester: Merry Christmas A small rescue with a big heart. Join our forum for help, advise or simply to chat. 
Dizzys Rottweilers uk: north west areas: www.dizzys-rottweilers.co.uk/dizzy: Chat, Help and Advice on Rottweilers. Help with health, training and rescue/rehoming all welcome. 
Fife Rottweiler Rescue: Fife Scotland: http://fiferottweilerrescue.co.uk/: Fife rottweiler rescue small run dog rescue in scotland 
Rottweiler Welfare Association: South: Rottweiler Welfare Association Rottweiler rehoming and rehabilitation 
Rottweiler Rescue Trust: Surrey/Kent/Hampshire: Rottweiler Rescue Trust Small responsible rottweiler rescue/rehoming run by experienced rottie people 
Scottish Rottweiler Rescue: SCOTTISH ROTTWEILER RESCUE A small group dedicated to rehoming rottweilers to suitable homes as pets only. 
teigans rottie rescue: south west of england: teigansrottierescue.co.uk rottie rescue for the south west of England rescue and rehome 
Zepthedep rottweiler rescue: national: ROTTWEILER RESCUE Rottweiler rescue, adoption,and help and advice with rehoming, where the dogs come first


----------



## Grant

Aww he seems such a excellent dog well behaved and a STUNNER lets just hope he does get the home he deserves pretty soon but please please make sure he is going to get looked after as it wouldn't be fair to get rid of him in a rush and him get miss treated why not ask a rescue centre who knows about these dogs to help you get a home or put up a flyer in your local vet as i think that would be a great place to advertise 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## fluffosaur

I asked a friend who used to breed rotties if they'd be interested but they only have males now and they'd just fight.


----------



## Captain.Charisma

fluffosaur said:


> I asked a friend who used to breed rotties if they'd be interested but they only have males now and they'd just fight.


I would be intrested, if was about too go traveling sorry 

LOvely dog, i hope it find a home soon


----------



## Tigerneko

Good luck rehoming him, he is a beautiful boy and he deserves a wonderful home.

Just wanted to say, it might be best if you remove your mobile number from the post and ask admin (Mark) to remove it from your username as posting your mobile number on the internet isn't a good idea. People can message you through the forum if they are interested, or you could set up an email account to use for this purpose, it'll be safer than posting your number.

Again, good luck finding him a new home and I hope you're not too upset, he sounds like a genuinely brilliant doggy who deserves nothing but the best


----------



## Argent

Awwh he sounds brilliant...I'd have him in a heartbeat if I could...


----------



## Vix1964

sam07791917924 said:


> Hi all im Sam my dog is called Ty (Tybabes) and he is looking for a new home with someone who's gonna love him as much or more if at all possible than i do. He is supposed to be a full rottweiller although a suspect he has lab in him or something with a bigger brain anyway but he's beautiful a real looker.
> I saved this dog from a very young couple who were not looking after him properly, he was left in a kitchen all day and then shouted at for doing his business in the kitchen when he had nowhere else to go. Since then he has become my very best mate he is excellent with children of all ages even the new recruit of 6 months but sadly my time has become more limited and the dog is already suffering for it, as im working more and more hours trying to get ready for the new baby as mrs is pregnant again! Ty the rottweiler of 10 months is exceptionally well behaved but does need more exercise than he is currently getting and allthough its going to break all our hearts getting rid of him we really feel its going to be best for him in the long run.
> I have taught him to sit, paw,other paw, lie down, roll over, jump up, jump over, wait, catch, stay, get out, fetch and get behind me oh and of course cuddles, he is very intelligent and keen to please his owner he has so much love and affection to give and he learns anything very fast.He is brilliant off the lead in fact i would say better off than on the lead as his walks are always off the lead and he follows behind if told to. However he does ignore me a little bit when he see's another dog but spends probably 30 seconds saying hello waggling his tail and then comes immediatly when called. I got him when he was 4 months old knowing the 1st baby was coming i wanted them to grow up together but recently my mrs has found out she is pregnant again and so we will definetly have our hands full with 2 very young children and money will be tight so i will be doing more hours at work. Currently he is walked on errdig in wrexham, i take him there in the car which he has no problem with its a coupe and so he sits in the front if im alone or i tell him "get in the back" and he jumps straight over no problems, although he wont lie down in the car he is to eager to see where we are driving to. Since having him he's had flea treatment, been microchipped, all his needles and wormed, but i havent had his bits chopped off yet as i wanted to allow him to grow in full properly first. The vets in chirk have met him on 2 occassion's and are very pleased with his progress and say he is a healthy weight and has an excellent temperament. I really want him to have a good no sorry the very best home possible ideally on a farm or small holding/somewhere similar where he can have plenty of exercise, he lives indoors and think its best he always does he is after all a family dog not a working dog to be neglected outside, he enjoys people's company and has never showed anyone any sign's of any aggression at all even when he plays you can tell him to leave it and he will despite his growling while he plays you can still kiss him and cuddle him while he is pretending he's a big viscious dog which he clearly isnt he's the biggest softy you will ever come accross. I want someone to spend alot of time with him maybe retired or works outside would be ideal he's so loyal he will tag along like your shadow no hassle. If you know anyone looking for a family pet who has time for an attention seeking gorgeous rotty please ask them to give me a call and perhaps they can come and meet him take him for a walk with me i will show them how he is in my home with the baby and also his tricks and if they are interested i will obviously check their home out for tybabes. Sam 07791917924 for any questions.


----------



## Vix1964

Hi, where are you? We are looking for a companion for our 3 year old rottie Bonnie. We sadly lost our other dog 2 months ago and she is missing him.


----------



## lullabydream

Vix1964 said:


> Hi, where are you? We are looking for a companion for our 3 year old rottie Bonnie. We sadly lost our other dog 2 months ago and she is missing him.


The initial post is from 10 years ago so I guess the dog got rehomed.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Vix1964 said:


> Hi, where are you? We are looking for a companion for our 3 year old rottie Bonnie. We sadly lost our other dog 2 months ago and she is missing him.


This thread is nearly 10years old.
I would you contact Rottweiller breed clubs or breed specific rescues where the dogs are properly assessed before rehoming. Don't try and buy one from internet sites such as Gumtree and Preloved, you have no way of knowing their history.
:Locktopic


----------

